

Ask HN: What tools/programming languages do you recommend for kids? - zemanel

What tools/programming languages do you recommend for initiating kids in development?<p>Particularly with i18n in PT/PT-BR.
======
pavelludiq
Hackety Hack is almost at version 1, it uses ruby and is pretty good, it has
tutorials and everything: <http://hacketyhack.heroku.com/>

Others might recommended javascript, because its on every computer, and its
rather easy to share code with friends.

------
michael_dorfman
Scratch: <http://scratch.mit.edu/>

